# Droid 3 Pentile qHD Display



## carbanm (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone that has purchased a Droid 3 has any complaints about the screen? I've seen several gripes about the pentile grid on a handful of reviews, but from my experience (got mine yesterday), there's absolutely no problem with it at all, and even think it looks a bit better than my D1 and D2g screens did.

TL;DR The Screen is nowhere NEAR as bad as anyone is making it out to be


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i have a dx2 its not that bad


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

It's only really noticeable some times. I'm used to it already.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

You only notice it with particular images and colors.

Im curious about the technology tho. I wonder if moto specifically chose partivular pngs and some text strings to look slightly pixelated....for whatever reason. Battery savings, ability to see in direct sunlight, etc. I say this because, anything green from the launcher will show signs of pixelization upon close examination. But, I can load up a video game with plenty of similar colors and see no problems at all.

In any case, the screen is very crisp and clean in 98% of the cases. The other 2% is what everyone is blowing out of proportion. Its not a big deal and don't notice it at all anymore. I was very concerned at first, but got over that real quick. The pros of the screen far outweigh the cons. And, honestly, I don't like the level of saturation on samsung or htc phones. The screen look beautiful, don't get me wrong. Its just too much color. A little over the top for my taste.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Our is confirmed that the bionic is pentile as well

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------

